# will it work????



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am thinking about trying to find someone to trade my mudzillas for some 29.5's or 28 inch laws or bigger backs... If it happend what all would I need to pull the tires effectively??? I am getting an hmf, clutch kit, jet kit. What else besides a gear reduction could I get to pull them effectively??? Also will they fit without rubbing?? I have fit 28 inch outlaws on it before, but will the 29.5's fit without rubbing???..


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

youll def have to do some trimming and a gear reduction is prob best bet


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok thanls... Also will a 2wd 300 pull 28's on the back effectively in the mud?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Def. gear reduction!

Talk to Tacoma. He was running 27" laws on his 300, but I cant remember off the top of my head what all he had done to it. It def. wasnt stock!


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i talked to xtremerancher02, and i found out the cheapest i can get a gr is 500, so im gonna wait and see if i get bigger tires or not


----------

